# Myespresso.co.uk beans?



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning all

I'm about to order the Rancilio steam arm to fit to my Gaggia Classic and am just wondering if I should order some beans at the same time? Has anyone tried their beans?

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't bother. They'll likely be stale. The guy isn't a roaster (that I'm aware of) and so will buy them in, probably in bulk.

You'd be better ordering from someone like Union Hand Roasted, Hasbean, Extract, Origin etc and getting something that's fresher and more traceable.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered a steam wand the other day too, and was going to add some beans, but I then thought exactly the same as the above.

Probably no better than buying some from tesco.

Ill stick with hasbean and in emergencies, wholefoods


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll give the beans a miss then.

Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I could comment on myespresso beans, but my comment wouldn't be very becoming lol


----------

